# More kittens...



## FarmCatRescue (Aug 15, 2014)

There is a satellite colony near my TNR colony, and I had several of the females and at least one of the males fixed for the woman who's been feeding them. I've been under a lot of pressure the past few months due to a death in the family, so I was kind of hoping that the couple feeding the cats would follow my example. But that didn't happen. I checked back in today, and the one female who eluded me when I tried to catch her has had two litters this summer with SIX kittens in the second. I just made appointments to have two females from the first litter spayed, and I'll get the mother spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned. I will catch her somehow. Then, we need to try to find homes for six kittens. Fortunately, she is handling them to make sure they're socialized. 

And the woman said, "We just can't have any more kittens around here." I've let them know all about the low-cost spay/neuter options, but somehow, they just can't or won't follow through. People are strange. Part of me thinks that she thinks kittens are cute and sweet, so she doesn't want it to be her fault that there won't be any more born there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I know some people feel like they're depriving cats/dogs of some necessary part of their lives by spaying/neutering. They don't seem to realize that not spaying/neutering potentially deprives them of life, period. 

This woman seems to be more of a good soul than anything else - wanting to help but not necessarily understanding the best ways to do so. Still, she's doing more than many other people would, I guess.


----------

